
FISA Court Rules NSA Bulk Phone Metadata Collection Program Can Resume - wglb
http://ivebeenmugged.typepad.com/my_weblog/2015/07/fisa-nsa-resume.html
======
ddlatham
This decision previously discussed when it happened last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9809249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9809249)

------
tobbeb
I just want to point out that "FISA" is the word for "fart" in swedish

------
joesmo
tl;dr: NSC can resume mass collection of phone records using their own data
centers and in about five months, they have to move the data to a different
data center.

Yeah, that's a big win for privacy.

------
geggam
Where is the constitutional amendment for these types of things ?

------
celticninja
colour me shocked.

------
mplscoder
Secret court rules secret program can resume.

